# 22 rim fire problems



## Insanity (Dec 13, 2015)

I just posted on the high point 9 mil high point arms Post about a problem I had with there brand weapon. 
But I've also had the same problem with two maybe three 22 cal. Rifles. ( Marlines) Duh edited to say this is a semi auto problem. 
If you pull the trigger real soft you get the click and a dent in the rim of the shell but not enough to set off the charge. If you jerk the trigger it fires every time. 
Is this a Marline problem or just a dirty rifle. I didn't no how to properly tear down a clean rifles back then. But I'd say they shouldn't have been that dirty..and I've heard of a great many happy Marline owners from way back. 
The reason I'm asking is that I'm wanting another tube fed 22. But need to no what's going wrong before I buy another one. 
Any brands I should look for?
I had my grandfathers old Hawthorne made for Wards years ago that had ran 1000s of rounds threw it. And never really cleaned.
I'd gladly pay ten times over what I sold it for to get it back. Young dumb days. It's a long story but I basically traded it for my wife. Looking back that was a bad trade. Lmao.


----------



## Insanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Did a little web surfing and found out my old Hawthorne was made by Colt. 
If any body has one setting around I'd gladly buy it . If it's a walnut stock and says Hawthorne I'd pay big. Even trade the gently used wife. 
Truth be known I'd trade her for a Marline that misfires. Lol


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't help you but that sounds scary.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 13, 2015)

I have my fathers old 1940s/50s era *Remington 550-1* tube fed .22
the sear extractor has been rebuilt a couple of times but it will still
send off a volley of 15 LR as quick as you can pull the trigger or
in the soft squeeze mode like you mentioned. 
In good condition, it will shoot Short, Long or Long Rifle.

I don't know if they are all high quality or just the one I have.
If you can find one at a pawn shop, gun show, online, or where ever,
I would suggest snatching it up.
a short YouTube demonstration (and NO, that is not ME).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXh6L6ZLNAY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nntpQbMgG0

That is jus my Dos Centavos


----------



## JMichael (Dec 13, 2015)

I've owned 5 marlins over the years (still have 3) and never had any odd issues like that with any of them. The gun Johnny mentioned would be a good choice or you can probably spend a little less and buy a brand new marlin model 60. There's no telling how many thousands of those model 60's are out there but it's a lot. And they just keep on shooting. If the gun in question is a model 60, I'd say you most likely need a thorough cleaning and light lube. But that would probably be my recommendation for first action with any gun doing what you described. Check this out. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marlin_Model_60

Personally, I'd like to own a Remington 552 Speedmaster BDL, but that's gonna cost just a little bit more. But I do love the idea of a tube loader that will handle S,L,LR ammo with no physical adjustments. My winchester model 61 tube fed pump is the same way. And if you're not real firm on the "tube loader" part, a Ruger 10/22 is a great little rifle. I wish all the folks that are doing mods on the 10/22's would come up with a tube feed mod because I'd like to have the higher capacity without a big magazine sticking out the bottom.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 14, 2015)

Insanity said:


> Did a little web surfing and found out my old Hawthorne was made by Colt.
> If any body has one setting around I'd gladly buy it . If it's a walnut stock and says Hawthorne I'd pay big. Even trade the gently used wife.
> Truth be known I'd trade her for a Marline that misfires. Lol



I got an old marline I could trade with a broken stock, rusted barrel, sights are missing and trigger is bent.
Please forward picture of your wife, her bank account balance, what kind of truck and boat she owns.

Tim


----------



## Johnny (Dec 14, 2015)

LOL @ Tim !! and copies of last four W-2 Statments.


----------



## Insanity (Dec 14, 2015)

Sounds like a equal trade there Tim. She's got a few rusty and missing parts as well. She will not step foot in a boat. Barily fish's. And her truck is a 07 ford explorer. Which I'd be expecting you to assume the note on of corse. 
Now if we still have a deal. 
I can start back advertising for another women.


----------



## Insanity (Dec 14, 2015)

Johnny said:


> LOL @ Tim !! and copies of last four W-2 Statments.


Seems your under the assumption that she works. 
Least he didn't ask for her credit score. Lol


----------

